# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Ervaring Lingeriemerk/webshop?

## Healthy01

Hoi forumleden,

Graag wil ik binnenkort mijn partner verassen met een leuk setje ;-) en kwam via internet uit op o.a. het lingeriemerk Aubade via https://www.esterella.nl/aubade , waar ik wel wat leuke dingetjes tussen zag. Hebben jullie ervaring met dit merk en/of de webshop Esterella? Of hebben jullie misschien andere tips?

Groetjes,
Healthy01

----------


## Adike

Te duur voor mij. Ik zou een lekkere massage olie nemen en mijn man verrassen.

----------

